# Another splashed / tri litter (new pics, 2/16/11)



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Apparently, the mother of my last litter decided to save some sperm (ehem) and have another!
The buck had been separated from her, since before her litter was born, so there's no way. And the litter was fostered out to another mother just before turning 4 weeks old, so I can't imagine they'd have knocked her up. . . :?

Either way:








I love that tri girlie, she's staying here. :twisted:


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

It must be in the stars! I have a litter of two in a tank with three females, that as far I can recall had no contact whatsoever with a buck. Looks like you got a couple of nicely marked ones, anyway.

I keep picking up the does in that tank for a check under the tail...maybe I should separate them into three different tanks...I just don't know! :?


----------



## evansrabbitranch (Jan 2, 2011)

I have a mama whos litter just turned 4 weeks old and that same day they turned 4 weeks she had a litter. Dad had not been with mom since she began showing :shock: This is very odd! Something in the water maybe??


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)




----------



## m137b (Sep 22, 2010)

They have very nice patterns, makes me wonder if one of the sons isn't the sire instead.


----------



## Oneweek22 (Feb 13, 2011)

Love the tri-color!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Ooh, that little tri is very, very nice!


----------

